# x11 remotely mission impossible?



## xer (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello
The Title maybe will catch some readers but it is a mine questions.. and i think it is a utopic question.

Well, lets me explain, i have a FbSD boxes with 7.2-GENERIC (i like too much freebsd-update) i use it for mine experiments...

I don't have access phisically to this machine :\, yes, is too far from me, the hardware is mine, is a favour from my friend, but he does not understand very well about hw and pc,s (is very hard to explain but it does not matter now).

Anyway, i have just ssh connection from remote obviuosly root access, i did installed this FbSD it is a PIII 700 mhz with 256Mb of RAM... it works well....

The question is:
Can i install X11 remotely and then connect to my box as unix remote desktop? I know (i remember) that for configure xorg/x11 you must have a phisical access to your terminal/console, that's why you need to make some tests to configure display and so on..

I'm in error? You think that i can try to install xorg/x11 on that machine? I'm really scared of that, because i can lock the machine..... remotely... with no help! 

Someone made this kind o fool thing?


----------



## mecano (Jul 17, 2009)

Install xorg and a window manager in console mode then x11vnc.
Start X then x11vnc, connect with a vnc client to the box.
You can check xorg.log (xorg.0.log) to see if there are errors/misconfigurations.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2009)

You can't start X when you're not on the console.

Install net/tightvnc. 

log in using ssh:
`$  ssh -L5800:mybox:5800 username@myfriends`

and enter something like this:
`$ vncserver -geometry 1024x726 -depth 16`

Connect using your favorite vncclient to 127.0.0.1.


----------



## mecano (Jul 17, 2009)

I read somewhere that choosing in between tightvnc and x11vnc depends on if you want to create new sessions (tightvnc) or attach existing ones (x11vnc), thightvnc is also said to be more efficient on low bandwitdh networks.


----------



## estrabd (Jul 17, 2009)

One of them sends on the 'image' diffs rather than the whole.


----------



## xer (Jul 18, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You can't start X when you're not on the console.
> 
> Install net/tightvnc.
> 
> ...



I knew that i cannot start xorg if i'm not on the console, thanx sirdice.

What i want to do is a connection mode as i use for windows RDP so the client will a windows :\... i wont but it must so.

Anyway, before install net/tightvnc i must install (remotely) xorg or not?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2009)

You'll need at least a few Xorg libraries. Just install tightvnc, it will pull in any dependencies it needs.

Any other Xorg based programs like GNOME will pull in some xorg dependencies too. So once everything is installed I'm sure you have enough to run it on a vnc session.


----------

